# ما هي منظمات التعلم؟



## رمزة الزبير (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ما هي منظمات التعلم؟
 
يعطي (Peter Senge 1990)  إجابة مختصرة جداً للسؤال المعني بماهية منظمات التعلم بأنها تلك المنظمات التي ترغب في توسيع قدرتها على تحقيق مستقبل أفضل لها، وإنطلاقاً من هدف التفوق الذي تسعي إليه منظمات الأعمال، ويعرف ( Senge 1990) منظمة التعلم بأنها المنظمة التي يقوم الأفراد فيها بزيادة قدرتهم بإستمرار على خلق النتائج التي يريدونها ، وحيث يتم التشجيع على تطبيق الأنماط الجديدة من التفكير ، وحيث يتمتع الطموح الجماعي بالحرية ، وحيث يتعلم الأفراد كيف يتعلمون معاً.

ويري (Daft :1996) أن منظمات التعلم هي المنظمات التي يشترك كافة العاملين بها في شبكة داخلية تجمع خبراتهم لبحث المشكلات ، والعمل على حلها من خلال أساليب متميزة تقابل إجتياجات البيئة المتغيرة، عن طريق عملهم كجماعات وليس كأفراد.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ويحدد كل من (Mobely &Marchal:1997) جوانب أساسية يجب أن تتوافر في منظمات التعلم وهي:
1. أن توفر هذه المنظمات فرص مستمرة للعاملين للتعلم.
2. إستخدام التعلم للوصول إلى الأهداف.
 3. الربط بين الأداء الفردي والأداء التنظيمي الكلي.
 4. تشجيع الحوار والمناقشات وجعلها متاحة لجميع العاملين ، حتى تتاح لهم فرصة المشاركة بالرأي والتجربة وتشجيع المخاطرة.
5. الوعي المستمر بالبيئة ومتغيراتها والتفاعل معها.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ويمكن النظر إلى منظمات التعلم على أنها تمثل نمط تنظيمي جديد ، يمثل المرحلة الثالثة لمراحل التطوير التنظيمي ، ففي وقت مبكر قدم (Max Weber) عام 1947م أفكاره عن طبيعة المنظمات البيروقراطية في النموذج البيروقراطي الأمثل الذي ركز على مفهومي الرشد والكفاءة...

وفي عام 1964م قدم (Peter Drucker) الإدارة بالأهداف ، الذي ركز فيها على فعالية الأداء للوصول إلى النتائج الطيبة ، وفي نهاية القرن العشرين ، ساعد (Senge( في عام 1990 ، على نشر مفهوم منظمات التعلم ...الذي ركز على أهمية تحقيق التكيف مع تغيرات البيئة. وقد تم تعريف الكفاءة بأنه عمل الشيء عملاً صحيحاً Doing Things Right ، وبينما تعرف الفعالية بأنها عمل صحيح الأشياء Doing The Right Things ، أما مفهوم التعلم فهو يتضمن التوسع بإستمرار في قدرة المنظمة على عمل الأشياء عملاً متقناً (الكفاءة Efficiency) وعمل الأشياء الصحيحة (الفعالية Effectiveness) ، ولذلك فإن منظمات التعلم تحتفظ بالسمات الأساسية للنموذجين البيروقراطي والإدارة بالأهداف.

أن منظمة التعلم هي التي تحث الأفراد فيها على التعلم المستمر ، ونقل خبرات هذا التعلم إلى بعضهم البعض ،بحيث يسهم هذا التعلم المستمر في تعديل سلوك الأفراد والمنظمة وبما يعكس ويتواكب مع ظروف البيئة المتغيرة. ويؤكد هذا التعريف على ثلاثة جوانب أساسية لمفهوم منظمة التعلم هي:
1. تطوير المعرفة والسلوك للأفراد والمنظمة من خلال التعلم.
 2. القدرة على الاكتساب الجماعي للمعرفة والأفكار والرؤى من خلال تبادل الخبرة.
3. التوافق مع ظروف البيئة المتغيرة ، والتي قد تكون أحياناً مضطربة وغير متوقعة ، الأمر الذي يتطلب سرعة تطوير المنظمة وبصورة مستمرة كأحد المتطلبات الأساسية لرسم مستقبل أفضل.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (12 سبتمبر 2013)

خصائص منظمات التعلم: 
تتسم منظمات التعلم بمجموعة من السمات التي تميزها عن المنظمات التقليدية ، فضلاً عن أن هذه الخصائص تحقق للمنظمة التحول إلى منظمة تعلم ،تبدأ في تحقيقها في العاملين أولاً ،ثم في المنظمة ككل ثانياً ،وقد وضع ( Senge 1990) في كتابه The Fifth Discipline  ،حيث يعرف الضابط بأنه كيان متماسك من النظرية والتطبيق يجب دراسته والتمكن منه لوضعه محل التنفيذ ،كما أنه مسار تنموي يستهدف إكتساب قدرات ومهارات معينة ،هذه الضوابط الخمسة هي: التمكن الشخصي ، النماذج الذهنية ،الرؤية المشتركة ، تعلم الفريق ،وتفكير النظم:

1. التمكن الشخصي Personal Mastery 
هو التعلم من خلال تنمية القدرات الفردية لإمتلاك المعرفة في مجال تخصصي معين والتعمق فيه، وهو قد يتجاوز حدود القدرات والمهارات التي يملكها الفرد- بالرغم من أن إطاره يتحدد وفقاً لقدرات الشخص ومهاراته- ويشير هذا المفهوم إلى رغبة الفرد في تنمية قدراته على التعلم بإستمرار وتحوله إلى العمل الخلاق والإبداع وليس مجرد مستجيب للأفعال ،وبالتالي يعد هذا التمكن محفزاً على المحاولة المستمرة الساعية إلى إعادة تشكيل النماذج الذهنية للفرد.

2. النماذج الذهنية Mental Models 
هي الإفتراضات والتعميمات أو حتى الصور الداخلية المتعمقة بداخل الفرد ،التي تؤثر على سلوكه ورؤيته للأمور ،ويري (Snell:2001) في هذا الشأن أن التعلم لا يتيح المعرفة والخبرة التي تم إكتسابها كحقائق، ولكن يساعد على توضيح هذه الرؤية الداخلية في الفرد ،وتوفر له أداة لتغذية التفسيرات المتعددة ،وتظهر له الأشكال المختلفة من الفهم والإستيعاب ،وبالتالي تساعد على الإنفتاح المطلوب لتحديد أوجه القصور الحالية والخروج بأساليب وأنماط جديدة من التفكير.

 3. الرؤية المشتركة Shared Vision
يتم التعلم هنا من خلال تكوين مفاهيم ووجهات نظر مشتركة مع الآخرين ،فالرؤية تعطى إجابة للسؤال "ما الذي نريده" ،ويتم التشارك في الرؤية عندما يمتلك الأشخاص صورة فكرية مماثلة ،ويلتزمون بها إلتزاماً عاطفياً ، وهذا يؤدي إلى نوع من الرابطة بينهم ،وتشيع روح الحماس والتشجيع ودعم المخاطرة ،وتنقل الأفراد من الرؤية قصيرة الأجل إلى الرؤية طويلة الأجل ،ليس بسبب إضطرارهم لذلك ،بل لأنهم يريدونه فعلاً ، وإيمانهم ودعمهم للرؤية المشتركة ،التي تنقلهم إلى الوضع المرغوب.

 4. التعلم الجماعي Team Learning 
هو عملية التوافق بين أعضاء فريق العمل للحصول على النتائج التي تريدونها ،حيث يتم التعلم بينهم وفقاً (Dixon:1997) بالحوار وتبادل وجهات النظر والتجارب والملاحظات والأفكار ،وذلك على أساس الكفاءة والتمكن الشخصي ،وليس الأقدمية أو التبعية ،ويستهدفون كما يري (Isaacs:1993) حل المشكلات بطريقة مبتكرة بدلاً من التقبل السلبي للحلول التقليدية كما أنه بإمكان أعضاء الفريق إنتقاد السياسات دون خوف من العقاب ،وبذلك كما يشير (Senge) تظهر النماذج العقلية المشتركة بدلاً من أن يتم فرضها على الأفراد ،فالتعلم الجماعي ما هو إلا تجميع المهارات الفردية ووضعها في سياق جماعي من أجل رؤية صورة أكبر. إذن يعتمد هذا الضابط على كل من التمكن الشخصي (الأفراد الموهوبين) والرؤية المشتركة بين أعضاء الفريق ،ويضيف (Cathon :2000) أن هذا ليس كافياً ،حيث يتطلب التعلم الجماعي ثلاثة جوانب محورية هي:  ‌
أ- الحاجة إلى التفكير في القضايا بمنطق الرؤية والبصيرة.
 ‌ب- الحاجة إلى الأعمال المبتكرة والمنسقة.
  ‌ج- تحديد أدوار أعضاء الفريق ،وتفعيل الإتصال مع الفرق الأخرى.

5. تفكير النظم System Thinking 
يعتبر (Senge) تفكير النظم بمثابة المادة اللاصقة Glue التي تربط وتدمج الضوابط الأربعة السابقة معاً ، وتحقق الانصهار في شكل كيان متماسك من النظرية والتطبيق ،فبدون وجود أي إرتباط نظامي ،لا يوجد دافع للتعرف على العلاقات البينية لهذه الضوابط ،فهو الذي يربط جميع العناصر المكونة لظاهرة معينة ،ويحدد العلاقات بينها ،ومن خلاله يري الفرد الجزء الكل ،وينتقل من عقلية "أنا" إلى "نحن".


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 سبتمبر 2013)

صعوبات تطبيق منظمات التعلم في الواقع العربي:

تتبع صعوبات تطبيق منظمات التعلم من إستعراض الجوانب التالية:

أولاً: بالرغم من إتساع قاعدة الأديبات الخاصة بمنظمات التعلم ،إلا أن الكتابات في هذا الموضوع تتسم بالطبيعة الوصفية ،فضلاً عن كونها معيارية Normative أو نموذجية يغلب عليها الطابع النظري ،وتحتوي على العديد من الوصفات الخاصة بالأدوات والأطر التي تفيد كمرشد في مجال الهياكل والعمليات ،وتفتقد إلى الأدوات الملموسة لتعزيز التعلم، أو يمكن وصفها بمحاولات لبناء خريطة طريق لتحقيق صورة مثالية عن منظمة التعلم ،الأمر الذي دفع بعض الكتاب إلى القول بعدم وجود منظمة تعلم حقيقة ،ولكن توجد منظمات تظهر خصائصمعينة ،يمكن أن تصدر من منظمة التعلم ،الأمر الذي دفع بعض الكتاب إلى القول بعدم وجود منظمة تعلم حقيقية ،ولكن توجد منظمات تظهر خصائص معينة ،يمكن أن تصدر من منظمة التعلم ،وقد يرجع ذلك إلى أن مصطلح منظمات التعلم يثير بعض الغموض للأسباب التالية:

1. يعتبر مفهوم منظمات التعلم من المفاهيم الوليدة الذي لا يتجاوز عمره الثلاثة وعشرون عاماً ،عندما قدم ( Senge 1990) مفهوم منظمات التعلم ضمن بعض المفاهيم التي تحتويها نظرية النظم.

2. عدم وجود تعريف قاطع وواحد لهذا المفهوم ،فالبعض ينظر إليه من الناحية التنظيمية ،وآخرين ينظرون إليه من الناحية الإجتماعية والأخلاقية ،وفريق ثالث ينظر إليه من الناحية الثقافية.

3. مازال هذا المصطلح في طور التكوين ،وليس هناك إجماع بين الكتاب والباحثين على الخصائص الأساسية والضرورية لبناء منظمة تعلم حقيقية ،كما أنه لا يوجد إلا عدد محدود من البحوث التجريبية في هذا الشأن.

ويمكن التعبير عن هذا الجانب من المشكلة ،بشكل أكثر تحديداً ، من خلال التساؤلات التالية:

1. ماهي "بالضبط" منظمة التعلم؟ وهل هذا المفهوم لا يعدو أن يكون مجرد طرح نظري و لا أكثر؟
2. مالذي ينبغي أن تفعله المنظمة لكي تصبح منظمة تعلم حقيقية ؟ ومن أين تبدأ ؟
3. ما هي الآليات الواجب إتباعها لبناء منظمة التعلم؟

ثانياً:بالرغم من جاذبية فكرة منظمة التعلم ،إلا أنها قد تبدو متباينة مع العديد من السمات الرئيسية للمنظمات الحديثة ،إذ أن القضية هي وجود صراع بين التعلم وواقع التنظيم ذاته ،حيث يعتبر كل من التعلم والتنظيم عمليتين متناقضتين ،فالتعلم يعنى أن تزيد المنظمة من التنوع ، والتنظيم أن تقلل من هذا التنوع ، ويضع حواجز تنظيمية تشكل عائقاً أمام التعلم كمطلب ضروري وأساسي لإنشاء منظمة التعلم ، التي تدعو الأفراد إلى طرح التساؤلات حول الأهداف والسياسات والإجراءات والإفتراضات ،وببساطة شديدة سيجد الأفراد أنفسهم بمرور الوقت أنهم "تعلموا ألا يتعلموا". هذا بالإضافة إلى أن هيكلة المنظمات تقر بوجود حدود للأشخاص والمستويات الوظيفية ،حيث تختص الحدود الأفقية بتحديد مجالات التخصص ،وتفرق الحدود الرأسية بين مساحات السلطة ،وعليه ستقوم هذه المبادئ الهيكلية بتوليد أولويات ومصالح وسياسات متباينة ،تؤثر على تدفق الأفكار وتشوهها ،وتخلق مناطق آمنة لكل إدارة تحاول الحفاظ عليها ،بل تسعى أيضا إلى توسيعها ،وهذا يحد من الإعتماد المتبادل بين الإدارات. ولا تساهم الهياكل في تأسيس الأولويات والولاء الجزئي فقط ،بل إنها أيضاً تتدخل في تشويه تدفق وطبيعة المعلومات ،وبالتالي تصبح الحدود التنظيمية بمثابة حواجز معلوماتية.وعليه يثير هذا الجانب من المشكلة التساؤلات التالية:

1. هل يمكن وجود منظمة التعلم في ظل تلك الهياكل التنظيمية القائمة على تسلسل الأوامر؟
2. كيف يمكن للمنظمة إزالة العوائق التنظيمية التي تواجه التحول إلى منظمة التعلم؟
3. ما هو النمط الهيكلي الملائم لدعم منظمات التعلم مستقبلاً؟

ثالثاً: إن التركيز على التدريب مع ثبات الهيكلة التنظيمية للمنظمة وممارساتها العملية لا يؤدي إلى وجود تعلم ،وكل ما يتمخض الأمر عنه مصطلحات عامة جامدة ،أو لا قد يسهم التدريب من خلال البرامج والندوات وورش العمل في تصحيح الأخطاء، وإكتساب الأفراد لمهارات جديدة أو تنميتها ،إلا أنه لا يمكن الجزم بتلك العلاقة بين التعلم والتدريب ، وقد يرجع ذلك إلى أن التدريب من المفترض منه أن يكون ظاهرة للتعلم.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 سبتمبر 2013)

مقترحات التغلب على صعوبات التطبيق:

هذه مجموعة من المقترحات، يمكن أن تسهم في دعم منهج منظمة التعلم ،وهي:


1. أن تقدم القيادات العليا في كل منظمة الدعم الكاف لجميع العاملين في مختلف الفئات الوظيفية على التواصل مع التعلم ، من خلال الاشتراك في المؤتمرات والندوات وبرامج التدريب المتنوعة ،بغرض تشجيع التعلم الفردي والجماعي ،وربط التعلم بالحوافز والترقيات وممارسة المهنة.


2. تنظيم ندوات داخلية يدعى فيها العاملون في تخصص وظيفي معين ،ويقوم الأشخاص الذين شاركوا في فعاليات مؤتمر أو ندوة أو حضور برنامج تدريبي ، بنقل خبرات التعلم إلى زملائهم ورؤسائهم المباشرين ، الأمر الذي يسهم في تحقيق التعلم الجماعي والتنظيمي.

3. تجميع المعارف الكامنة لدى العاملين بالمنظمات ،ومحاولة جعلها معارف صريحة ومدونة ،عن طريق إفراغ التعلم ، حيث يمكن أن يطلب من كل فرد تقديم تقريراً شهرياً ، يتضمن كل ما لديه من معارف وخبرات وتجارب عن الأعمال التي يؤديها ،والمشاكل التي واجهته ،والطرق والأساليب التي إستخدمها في علاج تلك المشاكل.

4. مع التسليم بضرورة توافر حد أدنى من البيروقراطية تتطلبه جميع المنظمات بما فيها منظمات التعلم ، يوصي بالتالي:


 ‌أ- مراجعة وتحديث الهياكل التنظيمية وسياسات وإجراءات العمل في المنظمات ،بما يسمح بدرجة عالية من المرونة. 
‌ب- توفير نظم إتصالات تعتمد على القنوات غير الرسمية بجانب القنوات الرسمية، بما يسمح بسريان وتدفق المعلومات والمعارف في جميع الإتجاهات.
‌ج- توفير المناخ التنظيمي الملائم للتعلم ،بمكافأة العاملين الذين شاركوا في فعاليات المؤتمرات أو الذين حصلوا على تأهيل علمي أفضل.

5. توفير فرص التعلم لجميع الفئات الوظيفية ،وعدم قصرها على فئة دون أخرى ،بإعطاء التفرغ اللازم لممارسة التعلم.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 سبتمبر 2013)

أدرجت هذا الموضوع لأنه أحد المواضيع الحديثة لإدارة الموارد البشرية التي تعتبر أحد تخصصات الهندسة الصناعية ، وكذلك لأنني أعتبر ملتقي المهندسين أحد المنظمات التي يمكن إعتبارها منظمة تعلم حيث يوجد تشجيع للتعلم والتعليم عن طريق تميز الأعضاء وإختيار المشرفين والذي نتمني أن يستمر مع وضع معايير واضحة وموضوعية لتمييز الأعضاء وإختيار المشرفين.


----------

